# 10 Speaker sound system?....



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering where the 10 speaker sound system is that we have? I know there are speakers in the dash......tweeters or mids i guess......there are door speakers.......and there are speakers in the rear deck. That is 6 that I count.....where are the other four? Thx for any help.


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 25, 2005)

*10 but not really*

2 tweets in the dash, 2 in doors, 2 in rear deck and the rear side panels are co-axial speakers so the count the tweets in them also as 4. nobody else counts a co-ax as 2 but gm did. selling point?


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Boogieman said:


> 2 tweets in the dash, 2 in doors, 2 in rear deck and the rear side panels are co-axial speakers so the count the tweets in them also as 4. nobody else counts a co-ax as 2 but gm did. selling point?


We have rear side panel speakers? Didnt know that....never been in the back seat...too busy driving..... :lol: . Thx for the info....I understand now. By the way......It's supposedly a 200 watt system.......is that peak power or RMS power.....there is a huge difference between the two....I am guessing it is peak....doesn't seem like 200 watts RMS to me so it must be peak power...but, as you said....selling point I am assuming. Anyway, it still sounds pretty good for a stock system. Good job GM/Holden..... :cheers


----------



## impulsive05 (Sep 23, 2005)

Compared to my 1995 Camaro's Bose system, My 2000 Trans Am's Monsoon system, and my girlfriends 2000 Grand Am DELCO system, I think the Blaupunkt system sounds like ass.


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

impulsive05 said:


> Compared to my 1995 Camaro's Bose system, My 2000 Trans Am's Monsoon system, and my girlfriends 2000 Grand Am DELCO system, I think the Blaupunkt system sounds like ass.


 thank god it doesn't smell like ass, more like new leather..if it wasn't for the great engine and exhaust sound i would upgrade audio instead of modding engine,,,,but i'm focusin on engine


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

impulsive05 said:


> Compared to my 1995 Camaro's Bose system, My 2000 Trans Am's Monsoon system, and my girlfriends 2000 Grand Am DELCO system, I think the Blaupunkt system sounds like ass.


Agreed.

My Delco 8 speaker system in my GTP sounds better. The Bose in my dad's STS sounds way better.

Maybe the single biggest diappointment in the GTO for me has been the weak stereo.


----------



## silver/red/04 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yea i am sort of dissapointed in the sound system,it does me just fine but i dont listen to music as loud as i use too.my buddies caviler has as good as sound system.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

SJAndrew said:


> Agreed.
> 
> My Delco 8 speaker system in my GTP sounds better. The Bose in my dad's STS sounds way better.
> 
> Maybe the single biggest diappointment in the GTO for me has been the weak stereo.


 :agree


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

jump in the trunk (driver side) and crank up the amp, sounds alot better


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaal14 said:


> jump in the trunk (driver side) and crank up the amp, sounds alot better


i tried to feel for that thing i cant find or feel it help


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Tell me about I wished I'd kept my SS after I heard this system the BOSE 6 speaker and XM Radio in my truck where way better


----------



## Boogieman (Sep 25, 2005)

*so called (sub) amp*

not really a sub more of a mid bass driver but oh well.....take the 2 buttons off that hold the carpet up pull carpet away from side panel (driver side) loosen 4 screws and slide amp out turn the gain clock wise to about 3 o'clock much better that way...and turn off yucky eq on head unit. there ya go.


----------



## yamaal14 (Feb 8, 2005)

open the trunk and to the left is the carpet molding, pull it away and reach in with with your left hand behind the sheet metal and there is the amp, turn all the way either direction can't remember which way. hope this helps


----------



## JMJ80 (Sep 22, 2005)

i had the radio playin that way i could hear which way to go.. just a note


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

My stereo guy turned my sub amp up........he said it was real easy with no real removal of anything to get to it. Made a huge difference in bottom sound.


JET


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah, I did that too the first day I had it. I read about it on here and it made it sounds a good bit better. It's alot better than my dad's in his truck and my mom's in her BMW, so I don't know what y'all are complaining about. It isn't quite as good as the one in my truck, but it was all aftermarket anyway (not REALLY loud, just good clean sound with enough bass to just fill out the music a little).


----------



## 227 (Oct 7, 2005)

Agreed. The Bose Inmy Old 95 Z28 Was Better.


----------

